# Cat caught lizard - Urgent!



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I found my cat with a small lizard (about - 12cm long).

Most of it's tail seems to be missing and it's injured its leg - there's a bit of blood.

However it's moving pretty well. I've put it in a small cardboard box with a little soil, some grass and some pieces of old garden put for it to hide under.

I'm a little worried about just letting it go as it's obviously injured, however, from what I see, it doesn't seem to be dying.

What should I do? If it's best to let it go then fine, but if I can do anything to help it I'd like to.

I was thinking of very very gently using a cotton bud dipped in luke warm water to just dap at his leg wound?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Take it along to your local vets as it is wildlife they will treat it for free


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Take it along to your local vets as it is wildlife they will treat it for free


Thank you.

I've rang the vet and they said keep it in overnight with some water (not sure how to give it water, don't want it to drown?).

Ideally they said bring it in but I can't drive and my mum's been drinking!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you got a saucer or shallow dish that you can put water in and put in the box with him?


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Have you got a saucer or shallow dish that you can put water in and put in the box with him?


Yes, I'll do that now 

If we can we'll go to the vets, I always worry that they'll just put him to sleep yet he seems fine other than his injuries but I'm no expert!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Most usual vets know nothing about reptiles. They will only provide the most basic treatment - looks like a common lizard by the way which are found all over the UK.

Your best bet would either be taking it along to a reptile specialist vet, or a wildlife rescue if you have one locally.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

JeanGenie said:


> Most usual vets know nothing about reptiles. They will only provide the most basic treatment - looks like a common lizard by the way which are found all over the UK.
> 
> Your best bet would either be taking it along to a reptile specialist vet, or a wildlife rescue if you have one locally.


I don't know any near us unfortunately.

I don't think we'll manage the vets today, I need to think of what I can feed him, the vet said meal worms but we have none!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Leah-Pardo said:


> I don't know any near us unfortunately.
> 
> I don't think we'll manage the vets today, I need to think of what I can feed him, the vet said meal worms but we have none!


Your probably best just releasing the lizard, it won't manage in a captive environment, the stress alone will kill it

They feed on spiders, snails and earthworms.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

JeanGenie said:


> Your probably best just releasing the lizard, it won't manage in a captive environment, the stress alone will kill it
> 
> They feed on spiders, snails and earthworms.


If that's what is best, I'm happy to release it. I want to do what's best for it. The vet did say keep it over night, (to be honest, though, it was probably just the assistant and they probably know less than you).


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Having a quick look around it looks like it's best to release as far away from your cats as you can under suitable cover From the looks of things you have done all you can

Meant to add, it looks like it's simply just dropped it's tail as a defense mechanism, it will grow back.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your help - the little guy almost escaped so I took him into the lower field and let him go, hopefully his leg will heal quickly (wasn't bleeding anymore) and he can have a happy life!


----------

